# Extra hairy suede shoes



## Nkserc (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello, I brought my first pair of suede Shoes two days ago, before I wore them I protected them with suede protector, on day two I sprayed them again before I went out but I got caught out in the bad weather and they got. Little wet but not spoaking, I have let them dry naturally over 24 hrs before I started to clean them but on one Shoe at the front has gone really hairy after brushing and just don't look the same now, is this normal ? And what can I do to get it looking good again or better ??


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi the shoe with a suede brush and just continue to wear it. It will go back to normal.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I was going to suggest a barber! ( I couldn't resist ) ;-)


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

fishertw said:


> I was going to suggest a barber! ( I couldn't resist ) ;-)


Seriously, Nkserc, welcome to the forum. I'm sure that Sk-67 has a much better answer. I hope you'll stay around and be a part of the forum in the future. There are lots of good folks here with vast experience from which to draw. Welcome!


----------



## Nkserc (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you for you help so far,
pardon my lack on knowledge on the subject but would not brushing this till the extra hair/fur has been removed possibly remove the whole suede? this is how hairy/fur I mean look how long the front is compared to the top


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Suede has a natural nap to it. The suede brush won't remove it, it will simply even out the overall nap.


----------



## Nkserc (Aug 14, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> Suede has a natural nap to it. The suede brush won't remove it, it will simply even out the overall nap.


Thanks again I am just worried about if I damage the shoes as they cost me £745 So don't want to make a mistake. Did the image load ?? As I am having problems uploading


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't see an image, sorry.

I'll say this though, quality suede is pretty durable. I think you're fine.


----------



## Nkserc (Aug 14, 2015)

think I have sorted the image download,
this image in the damaged shoe but the more I brush is the worst its getting,







[/URL][/IMG]

and this is what the other shoe looks like I think it is strange just how the front section has gone like this !







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Who made the shoes? And what is the hide?


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Nkserc said:


> Thanks again I am just worried about if I damage the shoes *as they cost me £745* So don't want to make a mistake.


:eek2:


----------



## Nkserc (Aug 14, 2015)

Flanderian said:


> Who made the shoes? And what is the hide?


They are a pair of Christian louboutin, and all I know is they are suede sorry for the lack of help, how can you tell what hide it is ?


----------



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

This is the problem with the delicate nature of suede and why it is a big risk to part with a substantial amount of money for shoes made from this material. I've read many times that suede is much more robust than generally believed but my experience has proved otherwise. I will not wear suede shoes unless the sky is cloudless and I don't believe protector spray will protect suede against rain.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ I probably have as much suede as calfskin and if properly treated, I've never had a problem with getting suede wet. I've even had road salt get on it and it's brushed right off. 

Short of completely submerging it in water, I've never had a pair of suede shoes suffer irreversible damage from getting wet. 

As for the OP, my goodness! I think your first mistake was assuming that the price tag and label equated to quality. With that aside, I've never seen anything like that. 

I don't think it was the water that did that. I think this particular issue started with quality control at the tannery.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> I don't think it was the water that did that. I think this particular issue started with quality control at the tannery.


I think this is indeed the issue.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Nkserc said:


> They are a pair of Christian louboutin, and all I know is they are suede sorry for the lack of help, how can you tell what hide it is ?


Sometimes the maker or seller advertises the type of hide (I.e., calf, buffalo, etc.) when selling the shoe.

I had never previously heard of Louboutin, but I gather from what I see on line they are primarily a woman's fashion house. Unfortunately, such labels do not have a good record of making men's shoes. (I.e., Prada.)

I'm sorry, but I'm completely at a loss concerning what can be done for your shoes. I've never seen suede do that, even after becoming completely soaked. Rather, it will typically do the opposite and become matted with very little nap left. Suede is made by trimming the underside of the hide to leave a nap. Usually, this is a very short nap. But these look as if it was left very long and then brushed down. Haven't seen that before.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^The OP's options are few...give that damaged shoe a close shave or return them to the point of purchase, should that remain an option. Were it me, I would return them.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^The OP's options are few...give that damaged shoe a close shave or return them to the point of purchase, should that remain an option. Were it me, I would return them.


+1.

Given the length of the nap, and discoloration that is already evident, I must think shaving them would make them even more unsightly. I see little option than to take them back and try to get a consideration.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

This has precisely nothing to do with the delicate nature of suede. Properly protected and cared for, suede is quite durable. This has everything to do with the unacceptably poor quality of suede selected for these shoes. I have seen the like in person only once - on a pair of Meermin. Unacceptable there and certainly unacceptable here at this price point. I encourage the OP to stick around and learn more about the many ways that money can be better spent on actual quality footwear.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sir,
This is clearly a defect with the shoe and not anything caused by a bit of rain. Prior to seeing the pics, I just assumed the texture was a bit different after drying and brushing. This is a problem inherent to the hide.

If the shoes are new and only worn a few times, I would take it back and ask for either a refund (preferable) or at least an exchange. 

I'm with Flanderian; I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> ^ I've never had a problem with getting suede wet. I've even had road get on it and it's brushed right off.
> .


I had a big problem with a pair of sand coloured suede shoes when I once got them wet in not particularly heavy rain. When dried there was a tide mark on the leather of one shoe. I tried everything to remove this including the special erasers and cleaning sprays for suede. None worked. The only option was to soak the leather in water with suede cleaning shampoo. When the shoe dried there were no tide marks but the colour of the suede was quite a bit darker than the other shoe that was unwashed. This colour change was irreversible so I had no option but to wash the other shoe in the same way so that it dried the same colour. It was very time consuming and I learnt my lesson not to wear suede shoes unless it's sure not to rain.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you use a quality suede protector before exposing the shoes to rain?


----------



## Nkserc (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for your help guys, 
I have emailed the company that makes the Shoe to see what they can do to help me 
I will update once I have had a response.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

phr33dom said:


> I had a big problem with a pair of sand coloured suede shoes when I once got them wet in not particularly heavy rain. When dried there was a tide mark on the leather of one shoe. I tried everything to remove this including the special erasers and cleaning sprays for suede. None worked. The only option was to soak the leather in water with suede cleaning shampoo. When the shoe dried there were no tide marks but the colour of the suede was quite a bit darker than the other shoe that was unwashed. This colour change was irreversible so I had no option but to wash the other shoe in the same way so that it dried the same colour. It was very time consuming and I learnt my lesson not to wear suede shoes unless it's sure not to rain.


I've experienced the same thing with smooth leather, but it was easier to remedy. Glad I never encountered it with suede. Should any wish to not fear the wet while in suede, I think Roger's suggestion should be well regarded.



Nkserc said:


> Thanks for your help guys,
> I have emailed the company that makes the Shoe to see what they can do to help me
> I will update once I have had a response.


Sorry for your dilemma. I can understand how frustrating and upsetting it must be. Hope the seller steps up and makes things right for you.

Your experience is a sad example of why it's prudent to be wary of fashion brands, particularly for items requiring solidity for durability.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Should any wish to not fear the wet while in suede, I think Roger's suggestion should be well regarded.


I wore my navy suede chukkas (see yesterday's WAYWT post) through the course of a stormy Friday. I twice had to venture out into some fairly heavy downpours. No issues at all.

Similarly, my brown suede bal boots have seen two winters and still look great.

Wearing a very light colored suede, untreated, in inclement weather will yield predictably poor results. But it provides no basis for the generalized claim that suede is inherently "delicate".


----------



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

RogerP said:


> Did you use a quality suede protector before exposing the shoes to rain?


Yes, I have always used suede protector spray which I usually apply once a year at the start of the summer season but I cannot remember whether I definitely did at the start of the season where my shoes became damaged by water. In my experience suede is not just more susceptible to water damage compared with regular leather but it is also much more susceptible to scuffing and when scuffed it is more difficult to conceal than using wax polish.


----------



## Wolfslair (Sep 11, 2014)

Spray protector needs to be reapplied fairly often to suede. Once I apply two base coats to a new shoe, I will give it a touch up spray every other week when the shoe is in my rotation. It is advantageous to touch up the shoe whenever exposed to the elements. Following this routine with a quality protectant, such as nano, has kept my suede from water damage.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

And not all suede protectors are equal. If sold for $2.99 a tin in the shoe section of the local department store, it might not be the best. And as we can see from the OP, not all suede is of equal quality, either.


----------

